# home made Pumpkin and butternut squash soup



## Lawrence123 (Nov 6, 2015)

2 x onions

1 x butternut squash

1 x medium sized pumpkin

6 x medium carrots

teaspoon chilli flakes

teaspoon paprika

ltr chicken stock

optional------ chicken breast, turkey breast, walnuts

1- sweat onions add a little paprika and chilli

2- add carrots and sweat for 5 mins

3- add diced/cubed pumpkin and squash sweat for 5 mins

4 add stock and bring Upto boil then simmer until a thick consistency!

6-DO NOT BLEND/PURÉE

7- top with desired amount of walnuts and chicken/turkey

-------- serves 8---------


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

nice on a winter evening washed down with a nice claret....mmmm


----------



## Lawrence123 (Nov 6, 2015)

w


----------

